# MemoryKick Si



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 10, 2010)

I am looking at an alternative to my laptop which weighs 6lbs( or 2.7kg) on certain trips where the checked and carry on weight is big issue like in the Falklands or Botswana. So far, I was able to bring a laptop plus the Epson P-5''' on my last two overseas trips. I would like to have duplication( bare minimum) of my images. I saw an ad for this product: MemoryKick Si comes in 16', 32' or 5''GB. The product has a 3.5 inch LCD screen and can transfer up to 4'MB/sec. MemoryKick Si 5''GB is about two hundred dollars cheaper than the Epson P-7''' and the Si has 34'GB more memory. I know- "you pay what you get for." But, does anybody have this product and want to share their experience with it( the good, bad and the ugly).

                                       Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------



## Yachtsbroker (Mar 10, 2010)

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1'23&message=346183'5
http://www.uwpmag.com/download.html

Hello, 
 I noticed your inquiry as well as your equipment that you shoot. I see you do u/w as well(My primary interest). I responded about 1 week ago in dpreview. I compared the Epson, Memorykick and Hyperdrive. javascript:void(');I also read a very recent review in Underwater Photo Magazine(uwpmag). If you are not already a registered member, they are free and well worth the efforts to register and be a member. Regards,Wayne


----------



## DHLarson (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been using the Si product since last fall with great success. I have the 5''gb unit which replaced a Delkin FilmPad I used for several years. The Si is VERY fast in copying from every card I've thrown at it. I haven't always reached the peak performance indicated since some of my cards are a little old and a faster reader does not run any quicker than the card itself  

Having said that, I'd recommend it highly. The quick read speed extends battery life since the task takes less time and that was important to me in the field. The device also has a USB Host connector so you can attach a USB flash drive or external disk to make a second copy (yes, I'm a belt and suspenders kind of guy) The only issue is one of USB current. I had some issues with 72'' RPM notebook IDE drives in USB powered housings until I powered them with an external power supply. I understand that the 4K and 5K rpm drives have no such issues since they draw less current (of course, flash drives are no problem either.) A large flash drive as a backup with the primary drive of the Si is my primary kit.

I think you'll be quite satisfied with the Si based on your intended use.

Don


----------



## cameratech (Mar 10, 2010)

The memorykick si is perfect for your needs. Fastest back-up speed available, I have a 5''gb unit that rocks!!!

I have thousands of RAW images, music and I also copy DVD movies in MPEG4..hehehe. I have over 5' full length movies for when I travel. All that said, I still have 75% free space. Get a car charger for when your in the field, away from a AC outlet. I had two friends use the memorykick si and they love it too.


----------



## Robert T Higaki (Mar 11, 2010)

Wayne, Don and Cameratech- welcome to the forum.

Thank you very much for the your input. I think I will pay a visit to a local u/w photo store in Monterey which happens to be a dealer for this product.

                                         Bob- the slide shooter at heart


----------

